# If you were a Smurf, which one would you be?



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Discuss.


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Papa smurf.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

I be this vato loco gangsta from the barrio, holmes !


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I am brainy smurf. He was the only one who wore glasses.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Hrawk said:


> I am brainy smurf. He was the only one who wore glasses.


NERD !


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

I reckon that poor lady smurf would have a HARD time, trying to keep all them men smurfs happy, poor girl, so not her! Prob would be the best slingshot shooting smurf! Who ever that is....


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Apprenti Schtroumpf


----------

